# Lost Key



## CPFC (Dec 1, 2018)

Hello,

Looking at replacing my 66 reg TT - fed up with the doors freezing and water pouring in off the hatchback when it is opened but have realised that I cannot find the spare key fob - does this need to be purchased from Audi or can this be done from an independent? Tried searching the forum but could not find any previous posts on this topic. Thanks


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Will be cheaper to use a local auto locksmith to copy the key for you.

They will also be able to delete the old key from the system

Https://www.locksmith-in-wolverhampton.co.uk


----------



## Harsha369 (Sep 18, 2018)

Don't know about how it is for you guys but we have an add on for our car insurance which covers lost keys and replacements. We put in a claim and they replace the entire set of locks under an insurance, or so I've heard. I've never really lost any keys so don't know how it works but these days judging by how expensive it is these days to replace the keys and reprogramming and all that I've been opting to pay extra for the key protection. Doesn't hurt to be protected I guess, maybe look up if you guys have something similar?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TTF member..http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/
or local auto locksmith will be much cheaper than Audi.
Hoggy.


----------



## CPFC (Dec 1, 2018)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, TTF member..http://www.autosolutions-autolocksmiths.co.uk/
> or local auto locksmith will be much cheaper than Audi.
> Hoggy.


Many thanks - will give them a go.

Cheers


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

Mk 3 key is not a key like mk2 which can be replicated by auto locksmiths. I have not been able to find anyone able to provide a replacement mk3 'key' apart from audi who require the v5, proof of address in person, and £360 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I agree most wont do it "yet" so looks like Audi is the only way!

I'm not sure what else Audi would require other than the V5 though?


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

Audi may ask for a driving licence/Passport/proof of address (unless you bought it new and go back to the same supplying dealer for this work) and will do a full process (ie re programme the "old" key and programme the "new" one), they do not just add the "new" to the system


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you mean by not adding new to the system?


----------



## Saturn5 (Dec 10, 2018)

wlondoner said:


> What do you mean by not adding new key to the system a?


they take your working key and the "new" key and run a new system programme to both keys and car from scratch,therfore, if the MISSING key IS ever found it will not work.

That's what is meant by "not just adding new key to the system"


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

What if you have lost the only key you had? So basically you go to them with no key?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I guess you will need a new set of keys plus a new ECU. Definitively not cheap process :?


----------

